# Green watery liquid with diarrhea



## Spike (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi all,I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.My doctor believes I have IBS. The diagnosis co-incides except there is no mucus or pain though I do get the odd cramping.I've have diarrhea for varying periods with the odd constipation. Latest symptoms include not finishing and having to go back to have very watery stool. Last few days, this had been alarming. I don't have to go often but is seeming regular. It's just that the act ends up being diarhea-like or small amounts narrow stools.This morning, there was mostly water discharged but green. I suspect I have mild IBS but these latest symptoms are alarming.Only other symptoms that match are the diarrhea and the abnormal frequency as well as urgency.No bloating, no vomiting, no nausea, no painful bladder.Whenever I jump a lot, as in playing volleyball, I have to go usually within the hour after the end of the game.I'm male, early 40s, active, healthy and not stressed out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm wondering if maybe you are producing more bile than you can recycle.For some people calcium 300-600 mgs per meal seems to help (up to 3 meals a day).Exercise can get the colon going (long distance runners are the ones that get this the most).I assume you have seen the doctor??? One prescription option is Questran which also binds bile.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm wondering if maybe you are producing more bile than you can recycle.For some people calcium 300-600 mgs per meal seems to help (up to 3 meals a day).Exercise can get the colon going (long distance runners are the ones that get this the most).I assume you have seen the doctor??? One prescription option is Questran which also binds bile.K.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

While we're on the topic, anyone know of a...um... "color" guide to tell you what the color means- like green=too much bile apparently?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

While we're on the topic, anyone know of a...um... "color" guide to tell you what the color means- like green=too much bile apparently?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mostly color doesn't mean that much...but bile is usually greenish or yellowish and can cause diarrhea.But it is not a 100% certainty. (sometimes grape juice or purple food colors can make green as well).Black and tarry is blood high up in the GI tract. Pepto can make the stools black as well.Coffee ground looking stool can be blood from the colon/small intestine.Normal stool color ranges from baby poop gold through greenish brown through dark brown...so it's not a good indicator of much.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mostly color doesn't mean that much...but bile is usually greenish or yellowish and can cause diarrhea.But it is not a 100% certainty. (sometimes grape juice or purple food colors can make green as well).Black and tarry is blood high up in the GI tract. Pepto can make the stools black as well.Coffee ground looking stool can be blood from the colon/small intestine.Normal stool color ranges from baby poop gold through greenish brown through dark brown...so it's not a good indicator of much.K.


----------



## Spike (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the input so far ...I'm not on any medication or had taken any gastro treatments.This particular incident happened after getting up in the morning and had gone twice previously for diarrhea which was mostly liquid stool.These episode started 30 mins after getting up and then occurred 15 mins apart. The last bout was all liquid mostly clear looking like the green similar to the inside of a green pepper.There were urgency pains immediately prior to each bout.If it was bile, then does that not mean I evacuated pretty much my entire intestine since it was still green (mostly)/yellow(possibly)?That reminds me - I better go drink more water.


----------



## Spike (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for all the input so far ...I'm not on any medication or had taken any gastro treatments.This particular incident happened after getting up in the morning and had gone twice previously for diarrhea which was mostly liquid stool.These episode started 30 mins after getting up and then occurred 15 mins apart. The last bout was all liquid mostly clear looking like the green similar to the inside of a green pepper.There were urgency pains immediately prior to each bout.If it was bile, then does that not mean I evacuated pretty much my entire intestine since it was still green (mostly)/yellow(possibly)?That reminds me - I better go drink more water.


----------

